# Bobcat A300 skid 10ft or 12 ft pullback pusher



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have never used a skid to plow snow before and was wondering if a bobcat A300 85hp all wheel steer would push a 12 ft pusher well. I am leaning towards the A300 because I thought the all wheel steer mode would help to push and steer and not lose any forward momentum. I am leaning towards the protech pull back model since I already have 3 other ones on loaders and RT Backhoes.



tymusic


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a New s300, i don't run a pusher but run a 9ft plow. They have alot of power but i don't know if i would want to run a 12ft box. And the all wheel steer is great I just didn't want to spend the money on it lol. But you should be able to do alot of work with a 10ft and a 2 speed :}


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Do you know anyone with the A 300. I am looking at a brand new one. I thought it would push better with the all wheel steer. I have never ran a skid before but have ran pretty much everything else from 928 Cat to 988 Cat loaders. I've attached one pic. We don't use that one for snow though. I've also heard that the bobcat pushers work better than the protechs.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

kcress31;810652 said:


> I've also heard that the bobcat pushers work better than the protechs.


That is an understatement.....Not even comparable. Between my Dad and I, we run 2 10fters & 2 8fters. The only other pusher I would even consider is an Arctic. JMO.

The A300 would handle a 10fter no problem.....dont know about a 12fter? probably be ok if equiped with dedicated snow tires?

heres a old pic of one of my pushers showing how it can oscillate.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I cant post a pic that I have posted before in another thread? If I can how do i do it?.............anyway Post #152 in the skid steer gallery is the pic, sorry.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a friend with 2 A300's, they are good machines, he has had a few lil problems but they have 4k hours and he runs the piss out of them lol.
Love the pic of the old B model 988. I have ran alot of loaders IT28's and up ut a 972g is as big as i have ran. Most of my time has been in a 966Fseries 2, and a 950g with a 10yd roleout bucket. Great machines.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you should consider what type of snow that you get. Is it (or can it be) wet and heavy or is it light & fluffy? Another thing to consider is how long are your pushes? A 12' pusher is probably at the upper limits of what a skid can handle. You may be wise to err on the side of caution. A 10' box may not be quite as fast as a 12', but it may work better in some situations where you will struggle with the bigger one. I have had an A220 and now own an A300 (+/- 1800 hrs) and I prefer the all wheel steer over skid ANY DAY OF THE WEEK (& twice on Sunday). You will get much better traction especially when you steer. Unlike the skidder you will not loose traction when turning. I would talk to some of the major manufacturers and see what they say. I know that Arctic says it's OK to run a 12' box with and 85 hp skid. Keep in mind that Arctic claims that their pusher takes less effort to push than many (if not all) other brands.
Good luck.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice to the virgin skidder. I currently have 3 protech pushers and I think I am going to go with the 10ft protech pulback and maybe get a 9ft V plow.


----------

